# Advice on head badge removal/ reinstallation



## dh1 (Aug 28, 2004)

Hey guys, I am in the process of refinishing an old (1970s) Raleigh to use as a townie bike...Yeah, I know it's a road bike and this is MTBR...whatever. I figured you all would know the best way to handle this. The bike is a mid 70s Super Record.

The frame has a head tube badge that is riveted on. I want to remove it so I can strip the frame and re-paint...but I haven't ever done this with the anticipation of re-using the badge (I've only repainted frames with decals that could be replaced, or not). I can drill the rivets, but re-attaching the badge and having it look clean is another story.

The bike has some pretty cool decals that unfortunately are going to be victim to the repainting. Is there a method for getting duplicate decals made that look authentic?

I have disassembled the bike, but stopped short of stripping the frame until I have a good solution for the badging and decals.

I can post pics when I get on my office PC if it would help.


----------



## bagpipes (Feb 3, 2007)

I've done a few of these now and yes you can drill out the rivet so long as you use the smallest drill bit possible with minimal pressure. If you're not comfortable with that you can remove the fork and the headset and file away at the back of the rivet until it falls out. Drilling is much easier and is less pone to damaging the frame. Start with a a tiny bit and work your way up. Wiggle the badge as it loosens and the rivets will fall apart.

As for decals there are tons of people that can make reproductions but if it's only for one bike it may cost you a few extra bones. You'll need some high resolution pics and the proper dimensions. If you want to be exact, make a note of the exact placement of each sticker with a measurement from a fixed area such as a weld so you can line it back up to it's original spot.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

bagpipes said:


> If you're not comfortable with that you can remove the fork and the headset and file away at the back of the rivet until it falls out.


If you do it that way, you can glue the head badge back on, and then glue the original rivet heads to the badge, so it looks like it's still using the originals.


----------



## bagpipes (Feb 3, 2007)

wv_bob said:


> If you do it that way, you can glue the head badge back on, and then glue the original rivet heads to the badge, so it looks like it's still using the originals.


That would work too, never tried that. I have found brass rivets that tarnish and look older or new rivets if you're going for a clean restoration.

I like the original rivet thing too though. Depends on the condition of the badge I guess.


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

Why not reattach with screws. I've seen all kinds of original head badges held on with screws.


----------



## dh1 (Aug 28, 2004)

Here is the image of the headtube. Sorry for the poor framing of the shot.

Curious if I drill out the rivets, what kind of glue do you use to hold this badge on the headtube? I don't have a method for re-riveting with my tool collection...other than my shiotty pop rivet gun.


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

bagpipes said:


> If you're not comfortable with that you can remove the fork and the headset and file away at the back of the rivet until it falls out. Drilling is much easier and is less pone to damaging the frame.


You could also try a flex-shaft Dremel with a rotary file bit; more focused on the rivet.


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

If you must glue it on I'd use something like 3M Double Sided Foam Tape. If it has to come off again you won't ruin it. I would still screw it on. It would be easiest and still look (be) right IMHO.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Duct tape.


----------



## dh1 (Aug 28, 2004)

XR4TI said:


> If you must glue it on I'd use something like 3M Double Sided Foam Tape. If it has to come off again you won't ruin it. I would still screw it on. It would be easiest and still look (be) right IMHO.


You just use appropriately sized self tapping screws? I could certainly live with screws heads


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

dh1 said:


> You just use appropriately sized self tapping screws? I could certainly live with screws heads


Yes. Self tapping sheet metal screws. Your local hardware store will have what your looking for. Just pick ones that have the right looking head.


----------



## bagpipes (Feb 3, 2007)

sfgirlonbike said:


> Duct tape.


I like this sfgirlonbike.:thumbsup:

I'd go with the dremel from behind after looking at those rivets. Personally I'd re-rivet the thing but the screws will work too. If you're short on tools, drop by an auto body shop and ask them to pop a couple in while you do a coffee run for them.


----------

